# Tower.jp -- TOWER RECORDS UNIVERSAL VINTAGE COLLECTION



## billeames

Hello,

Tower.jp, who wont send CD's internationally, has released a lot of Universal Classics CD's that we can get if we actually go to Japan. What is the point of this thread? To try to solve the problem of not being able to get recordings I want unless I know someone who goes to Japan and is willing to search and buy the CD's. I cant solve this.

A solution for universal classics is to have the CD quality download available for their complete past and present catalog, so I can make my own CD. Perhaps the nature of marketing is to breed scarecity so I will pay more. Remember Giulini CD's used to sell for a lot a few years ago when unavailable in the west. Yes it IS true that hmv.co.jp will sell many Japanese only products. But it seems Tower Records cornered the market on these.

http://tower.jp/search/item/TOWER+RECORDS+UNIVERSAL+VINTAGE+COLLECTION?limit=100&page=1

Thanks.

Bill

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## billeames

Hello, 

I am very surprised there have been no comments to this post. Perhaps this post shoul have read "200 RECORDINGS YOU CANT GET ANYWHERE ELSE". tower.jp evidently has exclusive rights to the recordings listed in the vintage collection. There are some very good ones there that have not been issued in a long time. The Bruckner Barenboim was issued worldwide after good sales at Tower Japan.

Perhaps going to Japan I can get some of these. I dont know if Tower employees speak english though. Its about $4000 to go to Japan, stay less than a week (plus the price of the CD's with USA Visa credit card). Rumor: I heard that to buy tower.jp mailorder, you have to have a Japanese registered credit card. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Vaneyes

Have you tried Tenso?

http://www.tenso.com/en/


----------



## billeames

I now have the CD's I wanted. Thanks. I am surprised at lack of interest in this thread.


----------



## mooche

I think Tower.jp is so great that they've reissued a lot of long-out-of-print CDs are reissued. One of the CDs I treasure the most is the completed Beethoven Piano Trios by the Kempff-Szeryng-Fournier Trio. 

Another great one which will be reissued soon is Rossini's Six Sonatas for Strings by Accardo. It was a big mistake to sell my old copy and now I am very glad that I'll have it again.


----------



## Pugg

Can one/ I change the site to the English languages?


----------



## billeames

The Tenso part on top is English, a company that ships. Rest is Japanese. Thanks. Bill


----------



## Vaneyes

Reaching back in Tower time, long, long, ago, a documentary has been produced.

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/director-colin-hanks-rise-and-fall-tower-records/


----------



## Pugg

billeames said:


> The Tenso part on top is English, a company that ships. Rest is Japanese. Thanks. Bill


As much as I like the records, I don't understand a word Japanese, so no buys from me in that shop .


----------



## billeames

I just received Jochum Beethoven Symphonies and Missa Solemnis (Decca Philips recordings). I use white rabbit to buy all this. Success where other attempts have failed. (other sites). Bill


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> As much as I like the records, I don't understand a word Japanese, so no buys from me in that shop .


If you use Google Chrome as your browser, it will translate. (At least into English, which I think you can handle!)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you use Google Chrome as your browser, it will translate. (At least into English, which I think you can handle!)


The same CD'S are also available at JPC


----------



## Triplets

I hadn't seen this thread previously. I had searched for years for a CD that I was only able to find in this collection (Walter Klein/Amadeus Qt. In Mozart's Piano Quartets) that I ultimately obtained through jpc


----------



## Pugg

billeames said:


> The Tenso part on top is English, a company that ships. Rest is Japanese. Thanks. Bill


But one has to sigh up first before browsing, I just want to see before I make another account on some site.


----------

